# Recent little cab job



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The cabinet company delivered the prefinished cabs in the wrong color, so the GC asked me to repaint them on site. Was going over a catalyzed lacquer pigmented and clear coat. Used Stix primer, then 2 coats advance satin super white. 









Hung the ten doors and shelves by cup hooks hanging between two step ladders 










Used zip wall to totally enclose the work area. 










Primer coat










Another shot of the doors hanging 










The 8" ventilator from harbor freight sucks out all the overspray quickly. Easy to divert to where you want with long hose. 









Love the flash on the flat screen on this one!








































Various finished shots. 
Sprayed it all again with the Titan 115 set on 6 stage. Thinned typically about 10% with water. Using #5 needle setup. 
The downside was the client put things on the shelves about 4-5 days later, and some areas left marks. I had told them to wait longer on their fireplace mantle in other room, but unfortunately they didn't wait as long on this area. Minor scuffs in a few places, but since they're going to be covering with stuff eventually anyways we decided not to try to touch up.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks really good Damon!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks really good Damon!


Thanks! I really liked your thread with all the pics!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Approx 20 man hours for that one.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Gday Damon 

Great job


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

nice job...did you use a filter for the exhaust 8" hose? I've seen those setups and they don't sell round filters for the fans. they should!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

really nice job


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice job Damon. Looks real nice.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice looking job and job site Damon.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Looks really good Damon!


 Looks damon good!:yes:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Xmark said:


> nice job...did you use a filter for the exhaust 8" hose? I've seen those setups and they don't sell round filters for the fans. they should!


 I do have a filter for it, probably got at an auto parts store. However it really cuts down on the draw, so I put a tarp under the hose on the outside of the house and double checked after shooing a while. No overspray dusting problems. If I was doing a big job it might be more of an issue. I didn't use the filter on this one.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I do have a filter for it, probably got at an auto parts store. However it really cuts down on the draw, so I put a tarp under the hose on the outside of the house and double checked after shooing a while. No overspray dusting problems. If I was doing a big job it might be more of an issue. I didn't use the filter on this one.


I'd be concerned about getting paint dust inside the blower. that's a good place to put a filter.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Great job, DT


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Great job, DT


i see you used seattlepainting's idea of using plastic hangers and hooks.:thumbup:

one thing i need to get are zip walls.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice little job there. I love the set up too, it looks efficient.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Nice little job there. I love the set up too, it looks efficient.


It was a great little workspace. Nice to be able to take over a good chunk of room to make a spray booth.


----------

